# Sub Available in Rochester, NY



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

I am a corp and Fully Insured with $1,000,000 General Libility and a Commercial auto. My truck is a F250 7.3 with a Western 9.5 MVP plow and a Buyers TGS07 salter will hold 800lbs of salt.

I live in Webster, NY and can service Webster, Pittsford, Brighton, Victor and Henrietta, NY.

Looking for bigger parking lots due to the size of my truck, and plow. I can work 24/7.

If interested please email me. [email protected].

Thanks Scott


----------



## fairwaymowing (Oct 17, 2011)

Still looking?


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

I am. Do you have some thing you need covered?

Thanks Scott 
[email protected]


----------



## fairwaymowing (Oct 17, 2011)

Business in the 250/441 area contacted me late asking for a quote. I have a feeling they are looking for a quality service and aren't willing to dish out the appropriate $$........surprise surprise. Anyways I shoot you an email if it comes back. Thanks!


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

I know the feeling priceing has been tough this year. I have a job at the Five Mile line and 441 so if you get it let me know I am right there. 

Best of luck.

Thanks Scott


----------



## fairwaymowing (Oct 17, 2011)

Scott. Customer just called me back tonight. He was a complete jackass......I can tell ya about it if ya want, running out to dinner now, just wanted to give you a heads up. Thanks anyways! good luck this season. I'll keep this thread in mind if something pops up


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I know those type of people, you are better off staying away. I just had one and to no suprise my bid was the highest. I put in the pain in the ass factor. If you need anything this winter give me a call 704-634-7961

Thanks Scott


----------

